# Fall Fluke Bite is ON!



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

I've fallen back in love with flukes. what a versitile bait with some of the most incredible action. We've been working them as jerkbaits with great results. with the night temps dropping leading to falling water temps, the bass in my normal spots have been EN FUEGO. went out last night as the front was coming in and WACKED em. caught 20 in a couple of hours, most of which were over 2lbs...in public water none the less! here's a sample of what most looked like:









hopefully the fall bite will make up for the rained out spring bite!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Can you post a pic of how you rig them please?....i would really like to add fishing flukes into my arsenal..also what type of hooks are you using?..sounds like a blast I can't wait for the fall beasts up on erie

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

we were using 3/0 and 4/0 wide gap hooks. basically you just texas rig them like a senko. it's more about finding the cadence with the presentation...much like jerkbaiting


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

May I ask what color/colors you were catching them on?


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

shad imitations. real shad, sexy shad, houdini shad...color wasn't the biggest factor, more the presentation and location in this particular body of water


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the info. That's usually the color flukes I'll throw. Thanks again.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Your right skycruiser, days when you find the magic cadence to ANY lure are awesome, wether it be topwater, jerkbait, crank, or anything inbetween. Looks like you found it! GJ. Here's my go-to for a Zara Spook.... cast, splash, pause until the wake from splash is gone(many strikes come here) then twitch1, 1-1, 1-1-1, 1-1-1-1-1,(long pause) 1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1. then back to 1.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

skycruiser said:


> we were using 3/0 and 4/0 wide gap hooks. basically you just texas rig them like a senko. it's more about finding the cadence with the presentation...much like jerkbaiting


Use any weights?


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

weights will affect the presentation. go weightless. we'll use bigger/heavier hooks if we need to get them a lil deeper..5/0 being the biggest


----------

